# weight vers coefficient of drag



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

ok so i was looking at some stuff and thinking about my ideal build
a dual cab ute so it can carry more than 2 people and carry other stuff too

so the question is, where does cd and weight get better than the other?

exhibit A is this holden crewman ute









exhibit B is this toyota hilux dual cab









the crewman obviously has better cd than the hilux, being that it is lower and more sedan like
but
the hilux actually weighs 100kg less, even though it is bigger

so which one would be more efficient at getting places?

professor google wasnt helpful in answering my questions but im hoping the gurus on this forum can 
thankyou in advance


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

The typical crossover point is somewhere between 35 and 55 mph. I would guess more towards the low end of that range when discussing pickup trucks.

In the grand scheme of things you are not looking at significant differences. At the low end the mass of the vehicle is most important but mostly because of the cost of stop and go traffic. At the high end air drag matters most especially for highway driving. Either vehicle could be superior but it would depend exactly on how you drive them. I would just pick the one you like most and would be most functional for you. You can compare the real world difference by looking at trusted fuel economy numbers for each vehicle. Those comparisons will still be true when powered by electric motors and batteries.


----------

